# ALEX'S HOPPER



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

that is good looking work for a 15 year old man


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

*WE'LL LOCK UP HIGHER TOMORROW...A COUPLE ADJUSTMENTS NEEDED*


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

You are smart bro seens like you got alot of time in your hands


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

*MY LITTLE BRO'S RIDE...IE STYLE!!!*


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

good work... too young to be dirnking though lol


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

NICE,,, I LIKE THOSE BLACK MAGIC ADJUSTABLES :biggrin:


----------



## Tearsxshallxfall (Sep 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

looks good bro keep postin pics dont let this topic die first when i seen the tank i was like wtf but now i see its for thos monster telescopics :biggrin: this going to be a single or double also dont forget to weld the dropmounts straight so they wont move


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

shit is nice


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: .... keep us posted


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

I wish I had 1/2 as much craftsmentship as you, and I'm more than twice your age. 

Good looking work there.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Pretty sweet work.....I like the idea for drop mounts....We got some in the works for direct bolt in, and it's looks close to the same.....Keep it up lil' homie....

P.S If you ever in Vegas and need a job look me up..


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 28 2006, 10:08 PM~6850786
> *Pretty sweet work.....I like the idea for drop mounts....We got some in the works for direct bolt in, and it's looks close to the same.....Keep it up lil' homie....
> 
> P.S  If you ever in Vegas and need a job look me up..
> *


this is my little bros ride but he said thanks he said he bought some coils and some competition cylinders from you at the super show


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Dec 29 2006, 12:21 AM~6850916
> *this is my little bros ride but he said thanks he said he bought some coils and some competition cylinders from you at the super show
> *


Well good luck with the car, It should be on back bumper in no time :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Garage builds are what defines real riders. :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

FUCKIN NICE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice job.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

good work lil homie, cant wait to see it in action!!!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpekdor101 (Jul 27, 2006)

:biggrin: when I grow up I want to be just like him


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2006, 11:48 PM~6851237
> *Garage builds are what defines real riders. :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

That is a sweet ride bro, doin big thangs at 15 years old, it should be swangin and bangin in no time.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

BIG PROPS to your little bro man! He got his shit down pact! :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Much props


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice work..wish i knew how to do all that......glad hes spending his free time and cash on lowriding and not drugs and stupid shit


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

nice shit!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

up dates coming soon on the way to the majestics picnic 2 day


----------



## 253hopper (Oct 27, 2006)

nice ass work homie :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:biggrin: TIGHT!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Jan 1 2007, 09:48 AM~6874948
> *up dates coming soon on the way to the majestics picnic 2 day
> *



how did it do?


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 1 2007, 11:05 PM~6880400
> *how did it do?
> *


we didn't hop it we just went to watch it was good hop though


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Lookin good lookin good ...... 

Im trying to get my little sister into hydros but we dont share alot of time together right now but,,, In school she is learning how to bend sheet metal with a break & has done some welding & Thats pretty cool to me ............ I might need her to bend me up some steel for my custom Firewall on my 64 !!! 


Good lookin Good lookin


----------



## TONIO (Nov 12, 2006)

shitz nice..


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 31 2006, 11:29 PM~6873238
> *nice work..wish i knew how to do all that......too bad hes spending his free time and cash on lowriding and not drugs and cool shit
> *


WTF


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 2 2007, 08:56 PM~6885989
> *WTF
> *


you fuckin retard..go back to off topic where you belong :uh:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Jan 2 2007, 11:16 PM~6887297
> *i'm such a fuckin retard..i'd better go back to off topic where i belong
> *


shouldn''t be so hard on yourself


----------



## Top Dollar (Jan 23, 2005)

waste of work ,need 2 take off the frame box it in all the way
those stress point are goin 2 give-ones u do 50's 
sorry lil bro,, ( put u doing good work wish u good luck !!! 

p.s. reinforce the ears on frame because they will
brake off !!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top Dollar_@Jan 3 2007, 11:11 AM~6891243
> *waste of work  ,need 2 take off the frame  box  it in all the way
> those stress point are goin 2 give-ones u do 50's
> sorry lil bro,, ( put u doing good work  wish u good luck !!!
> ...


post up pics of what you got and what you are doing.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

lookin good, great start to gettin into lowridin!


good luck with the project. is alex doin all the work himself or are ya helpin out with it as he goes along, either way fuckin good. i want a malibu someday they are cool.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top Dollar_@Jan 3 2007, 11:11 AM~6891243
> *waste of work  ,need 2 take off the frame  box  it in all the way
> those stress point are goin 2 give-ones u do 50's
> sorry lil bro,, ( put u doing good work  wish u good luck !!!
> ...



being that he is 15 years old.. He has plenty time to come back and wrap the entire car if he likes.. He has more time ahead of him than alot of us


----------



## Top Dollar (Jan 23, 2005)

I just stated that he may have problems because the frame is not completely boxed in once he starts to hit 50inches. Here is my car when I first built it about 6 years ago. Too bad this car is long gone! =( My brother was not the best photographer either! LOL!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

*Nice Car Good Job Working On it On your Own :thumbsup: *


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top Dollar_@Jan 3 2007, 08:20 PM~6896766
> *I just stated that he may have problems because the frame is not completely boxed in once he starts to hit 50inches.  Here is my car when I first built it about 6 years ago.  Too bad this car is long gone! =(  My brother was not the best photographer either! LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DID THE CAR BREAK AT AND HOW LONG DID THE CAR LAST


----------



## Top Dollar (Jan 23, 2005)

that car was sold !!!!!!buddy i dont built trash


----------



## Top Dollar (Jan 23, 2005)

i could built you a box in frame for $2,200 (frame only)


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

did you finish yet or what????????


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

not yet my bros still going to school and saving his money, we will post project pics soon


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Top Dollar_@Jan 5 2007, 03:08 PM~6912526
> *i could built you a box in frame for $2,200  (frame only)
> *


that green malibu wasnt hitting nothing.2200.00 for a frame yeah right
we will do one at bigtime hydraulics for a better deal than that and we hit bumper.

ANYWAYS GOOD JOB YOUNGSTER ITS REAL NICE TO SEE THERE ARE STILL KIDS COMING UP IN THE GAME AND LOOKS GOOD,THAT IS BIG AT 15 YRS OLD.
STICK WITH IT!!


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

at 15 that's some good work :thumbsup:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Damn right it is, I keep checkin back for updates, so keep us posted lol


----------



## Tyteboy101 (Aug 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top Dollar_@Jan 3 2007, 10:20 PM~6896766
> *I just stated that he may have problems because the frame is not completely boxed in once he starts to hit 50inches.  Here is my car when I first built it about 6 years ago.  Too bad this car is long gone! =(  My brother was not the best photographer either! LOL!
> 
> 
> ...



damn this fool must be proud to keep this pic in for 6 years :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

Can't wait to see that bitch swangin :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 65impalaman (Mar 13, 2003)

cant wait to see more pix :thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

My brother put in a little more work this weekend got the front together,and orderd one of those new black magic pistons, thanks to ron & jerry over at black magic should be swangin in no time.


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT WORK YOUNG HOMIE


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

i love that lock up what size cylinders are in the back


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

damn good job...keep it up ...


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

nice work


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks Good AL TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

Thats tight for 15 i see a shop in your future do good as hell   :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Hell Ya little homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## 65impalaman (Mar 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NONSENCE-RIDER (Mar 3, 2006)

hats off to you bro, at 15 you got some skills!!!!! lets see those finished pics when you get er done....


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin nice...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

GOOD JOB BRO


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

AWESOME WORK LIL' HOMIE. I KNOW SOME GROWN MEN THAT DON'T HAVE THE HEART TO DO WHAT YOU DID!!KEEP IT UP!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

what size strokes in the rear lil'homie??? are those pro hopper adjustable trailing arms???

anywayz keep doin' what you do!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

looks real good........  ................


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

nice..... nice....


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn, I'm 22 and I'm still collecting Hot Wheels.


I am wondering if that frame is gonna last if it's not boxed all the way in. I'm no expert by any means, but I always thought you should pull the body off if your going to slap the bumper.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

good job man :thumbsup:


----------



## elpekdor101 (Jul 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

alex did some work on the racks today


----------



## robereto80gp (Mar 4, 2007)

goodwork homie! :thumbsup: i started around your age. keep up the good woork. ignore the shit talkers, frame looks good


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

looks great .is that rack going to fit into the car in one piece like that or will it have to be cut ?


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Mar 5 2007, 04:09 PM~7412912
> *looks great .is that rack going to fit into the car  in one piece like that or will it have to be cut ?
> *


went in one piece all together


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

damn looks like theres hope 4 me uffin:


----------



## hi-nrg (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin: dam man thats looks nice :thumbsup: 
i wish i started that young. how many batts is that rack for??


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi-nrg_@Mar 7 2007, 06:16 PM~7430875
> *:biggrin: dam man thats looks nice :thumbsup:
> i wish i started that young. how many batts is that rack for??
> *


dont you see it looks like 10 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 7 2007, 08:22 PM~7431913
> *dont you see it looks like 10 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how would you no :scrutinize:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Mar 7 2007, 08:25 PM~7431936
> *how would you no :scrutinize:
> *



i just know mr hi-nrg :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 7 2007, 08:29 PM~7431971
> *i just know mr hi-nrg :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :dunno: who?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Mar 7 2007, 08:30 PM~7431981
> *:uh:  :dunno: who?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

YOUR EYES GOING BAD JOE?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Mar 7 2007, 08:30 PM~7431981
> *:uh:  :dunno: who?
> *


its your car rady this weekend supposed to be good


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

SHOULD BE :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Mar 7 2007, 08:31 PM~7431990
> *YOUR EYES GOING BAD JOE?
> *


IT MUST BE ALL THAT WELDING :biggrin: :biggrin:JUST 5 FRAMES IN THIS YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

ONLY 5 :dunno: .SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Mar 7 2007, 08:36 PM~7432034
> *ONLY 5 :dunno: .SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> *


 MUST BE THE AGE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 7 2007, 08:39 PM~7432060
> *MUST BE THE AGE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chilac_@Mar 7 2007, 08:41 PM~7432079
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BUT AT LEAST IM NOT LOOSING ANY HAIR  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 7 2007, 09:35 PM~7432550
> *BUT AT LEAST IM NOT LOOSING ANY HAIR   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

do you have any more new pics of the car :biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

hey is there something going on this weeked let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Dec 28 2006, 08:56 PM~6849451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB LIL HOMIE IVE NEVER BUILT MY OWN FRAME AND IM A WELDER BY TRADE JUST NEVER HAD THE TIME IF YOU HAD ANY QUESTIONS IM SURE YOU WOULD ASK JUST KEEP ON DOING WHAT YOUR DOING 15 YEARS OLD PLEASE YOUR GONNA BE A GREAT BUILDER TIME AND TRIAL MY FIRST SET UP AT 20 YEARS OLD THAT WAS 14 YEARS AGO YOU ARE DOING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

man some updates, shit is looking good.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

just wanted to toss in my 5 cents and says thats a nice job, and i have to agree building a car at home is the way to. know how to build ur car, assemble and reassemble ur pumps and do ur own maintance. nice job, like the drop mounts too


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD LIL HOMIE


----------



## whatever (Mar 13, 2007)

DAmn homie solid work any new pics of some progress?


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is some vid of Alex in action at the G2G Cruisenight!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic-w_AxmoII

Can't wait till it done, and see what it can do!!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81mC (Feb 27, 2007)

heo yeah datz da lil homie hiitn his switch...:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 19 2007, 08:14 AM~7505784
> *Here is some vid of Alex in action at the G2G Cruisenight!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic-w_AxmoII
> ...


LOOK @ THAT BUILT HIS OWN AND HITS HIS OWN JUST SHOWS WHAT THE NEXT GENERATION IS GONNA LOOK LIKE KIDS LIKE THIS ARE THE LOWRIDER FUTURE AND WHO KNOWS THIS KID COULD INDEED BECOME AN ENGINER HOLLA


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 19 2007, 07:15 PM~7509966
> *LOOK @ THAT BUILT HIS OWN AND HITS HIS OWN JUST SHOWS WHAT THE NEXT GENERATION IS GONNA LOOK LIKE KIDS LIKE THIS ARE THE LOWRIDER FUTURE AND WHO KNOWS THIS KID COULD INDEED BECOME AN ENGINER HOLLA
> *


 :thumbsup: Well Said!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

shit looks like all he needed was a better set of coils in the front and i bet that was back bumper action


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2007, 08:22 PM~7511271
> *shit looks like all he needed was a better set of coils in the front and i bet that was back bumper action
> *


ALEX GOT A FULL STACK OF 3.5 COILS MAYBE HE SHOULD GO BIGGER DONT KNOW STILL TRYING TO GET THE CAR DIALED IN. WERE STILL MESSING AROUND WITH THE PISTON PUMP, ALSO TRYING TO GET THAT DIALED IN AND PRACTICING ON THE SWITCH. BUT WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME ON SUNDAY 
FINE LIFE C.C. WILL BE REPRESENTING NEXT MONTH AT G2G CRUISE NIGHT BIGGER AND BETTER!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 19 2007, 07:14 AM~7505784
> *Here is some vid of Alex in action at the G2G Cruisenight!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic-w_AxmoII
> ...


THANKS AL WE HAD A REAL GOODTIME AT THE CRUISE NIGHT ME AND MY BROTHER ALEX WILL BE THERE NEXT MONTH AND HOPEFULLY I'LL FINISH MY MALIBU AND BUST IT OUT AT THE CRUISE NIGHT.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Mar 19 2007, 11:08 PM~7511659
> *ALEX GOT A FULL STACK OF 3.5 COILS MAYBE HE SHOULD GO BIGGER DONT KNOW STILL TRYING TO GET THE CAR DIALED IN. WERE STILL MESSING AROUND WITH THE PISTON PUMP, ALSO TRYING TO GET THAT DIALED IN AND PRACTICING ON THE SWITCH. BUT WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME ON SUNDAY
> FINE LIFE C.C. WILL BE REPRESENTING NEXT MONTH AT G2G CRUISE NIGHT BIGGER AND BETTER!
> *


Shit looks good homie...keep it up.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya looks likes like a 4.5 ton coils will do him good since the front is wrapped up im sure the weight would equal close to a v8 motor if there isnt one already in there. but it was lookin good. im doing the same thing. gettin my pump dialed in and found the right coil. now its down 2 good set of batteries and my black magic piston pump.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2007, 11:42 PM~7511916
> *ya looks likes like a 4.5 ton coils will do him good since the front is wrapped up im sure the weight would equal close to a v8 motor if there isnt one already in there. but it was lookin good.  im doing the same thing. gettin my pump dialed in and found the right coil. now its down 2 good set of batteries and my black magic piston pump.
> *


They comin....sooooon :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Get that Guy some Bigger springs there BMH !!!!!!!! We need to see this Kid put a bruise on that rear bumper................!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Mar 19 2007, 10:17 PM~7511738
> *THANKS AL WE HAD A REAL GOODTIME AT THE CRUISE NIGHT ME AND MY BROTHER ALEX WILL BE THERE NEXT MONTH  AND HOPEFULLY I'LL FINISH MY MALIBU AND BUST IT OUT AT THE CRUISE NIGHT.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i would expect nothing less lol


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Just curious, what gauge metal did you use on the rear end? Thanks


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

that boy is getting down....hes gonna be hurting peoples feelings in a few years


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 22 2007, 02:02 AM~7527832
> *Just curious, what gauge metal did you use on the rear end?  Thanks
> *


1/4 inch metal


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks bro, I'm about to get started on my install as soon as I can get the the argon co2 gas for my new millermatic mig.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 19 2007, 09:14 AM~7505784
> *Here is some vid of Alex in action at the G2G Cruisenight!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic-w_AxmoII
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ALEX IM IN CHARGE OF THIS EVENT I WANT YOU TO BE ONE OF MY GUEST AT THE SHOW  BRING YOUR FAMILIA


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

fuckin sweet ass ride man, much props to the youngster !


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## thefear076 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice work there Malibu. Looks like you put in some hard days workin on that.

This summer im gonna try and juice my 91 towncar, these pics gave me a rough idea of how much work its gonna take. Im gonna try and get into the whole low rider scene, so im still learning alot about how everything works. Right now i just know the basics. 

So you dont need to use a full car lift to install them? Just 2 jacks like those and do one end at a time? Cuz i dont have a full car lift, but my school does if needed. I got 2 jacks like those i could use though.


----------



## PULLN UP (Mar 28, 2007)

WASSUP EVERYONE THIS IS ALEX JUST WANTED TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THE COMMENTS GOT MY OWN PROFILE KNOW HIT ME UP FINE LIFE C. C. TO THE FULLEST


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

NICE RIDE MANN,HOW MUCH TO CUT A CAR OUT ??? LET ME KNOW , ILL HELP YA WIT IT TOO...


----------



## PULLN UP (Mar 28, 2007)

my brother said wassup with the batteries


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

OH ASK HIM IF I CAN GO GET THEM ON SAT..??? OR DO I NEED TO GET THEM SOONER ???


----------



## PULLN UP (Mar 28, 2007)

he said saturday anytime before twelve will be good.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ok cool deal


----------



## PULLN UP (Mar 28, 2007)

my brother said to pm him for directions.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

pm me i wanna get some info...


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

nice build kid.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Alex, don't forget this Sunday!!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

looks good dont stop kid :biggrin:. love tha work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

anymore pics of the car lately?


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 30 2007, 12:45 PM~7803741
> *anymore pics of the car lately?
> *


x2


----------



## 253hopper (Oct 27, 2006)

how long did u make those drop mounts on the uppers cause thats a real nice lock up.nice build up any thing new yet post it up :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 30 2007, 12:45 PM~7803741
> *anymore pics of the car lately?
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 16 2007, 02:12 PM~8117583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE'LL BE THERE CHECH YOUR PM


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

yo that dude does some tight ass work, i'm 15 too i help my boy carlos out on some of his installs and shit......but i've never even attempted to do what this homie has done. good ass work, keep it up. i'm pretty sure that i'll be hearing about you having a shop sometime down the road :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Alex in action at the Gangs to Grace Cruise Night

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N3c_P0X1b4


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

ANY NEW PIC OF THE CAR :biggrin:


----------

